# Android Compatible Receiver Questions/Suggestions?



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey guys. Recent convert from iPhone to Android. However, what I've noticed though, is that many car stereos stock are not very Android friendly... With my iPhone, I could very simply plug it into the USB center console in my Cruze and I could use the stock stereo to control the iPhone almost, could use Siri to play certain songs or get me directions, and a bonus was that it charged the phone all the while! 

With Android, there is no option. Not on my car (2012 Cruze). If I plug it into the USB console, it just says "Device data not supported" or something. Some people tell me to just use the headphone AUX jack for music. Yea... NO WAY. Once you get used to having your phone plug right in so easily to your stock stereo and charge and play it controlling it via the stock steering wheel controls, you don't go back. Not to mention the audio quality is much better through USB than it is with a stupid headphone AUX jack.

And since Chevy didn't think to put a Bluetooth STREAMING stock stereo in a 2012 car (my girl's 2009 Audi A4 has that though, hmm?), I can't wirelessly stream music via Bluetooth. 

Enter my search for an aftermarket Android compatible receiver head unit that can accomplish the following basic needs:




Be Android compatible
Plug into USB utilizing the stock center console USB connection (or at the very least, have a USB connection availability from the back of the receiver)
Be able to charge the phone
Be able to display the current song/playlist info on the receiver
Be able to still use the stock steering wheel controls for skipping songs, muting, volume, etc.
Bluetooth wireless streaming
Not break the bank - relatively affordable. I'm not building a killer system with an amp and subs and speakers etc, but I do appreciate a quality receiver and quality speakers.
Be able to still play CDs


Any suggestions? So far, I was looking at this one for example: Kenwood DPX501BT CD receiver at Crutchfield.com - Kenwood DPX501BT

Awesome everything, but a HORRID dim display lighting that everyone complains about.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Buy an A2DP module and your Streaming , Or you can go that route and have headaches !


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is what I use: http://www.amazon.com/ACDelco-20985421-Equipment-Multi-Media-Interface/dp/B004SIZJE2/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1443308260&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=cruze+pdim

While it doesn't provide the same level of integration as the USB interface it does work with the steering wheel controls. It replaces the factory installed module in your 2012 Cruze. Follow the link in my signature for more information on this module.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

brian v said:


> Buy an A2DP module and your Streaming , Or you can go that route and have headaches !


Why would my suggested route be headaches? 

Why should it be so difficult to get functionality that a basic stock stereo in a car can accomplish with a stock and basic iPhone device? This is the kind of crap that annoys me about Android.

A2DP module? Like this: http://www.amazon.com/XS3868-Bluetooth-Stereo-OVC3860-Supports/dp/B00K85FW4G ??

Remember I want to be able to control the phone through the stereo....


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Invierno said:


> Remember I want to be able to control the phone through the stereo....


That will take a aftermarket head or buying a 2016 G2 Cruze (not the 2016 Classic).

What I do is save everything on a USB drive and plug it in. No data charges. And that you can control from the radio.

Another alternative is to buy a iPod and leave it in the car.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> That will take a aftermarket head or buying a 2016 G2 Cruze (not the 2016 Classic).
> 
> What I do is save everything on a USB drive and plug it in. No data charges. And that you can control from the radio.
> 
> Another alternative is to buy a iPod and leave it in the car.


I thought about the iPod idea. Then I thought why did I buy an Android phone? Might as well have just stuck with an iPhone.

With a USB drive, you can control it from the radio??


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Invierno said:


> With a USB drive, you can control it from the radio??


Yes. (It's a bit hard to control from anywhere else.  )

I've not tried it, but I believe certain apps like Pandora can be controlled from the radio. But of course those things tend to drive up your data usage. But if you just want your library with you, a USB drive is hard to beat.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Once I start a playlist on my phone I can pause, skip, go back, go forward with my steering wheel controls. This is using the AC Delco Bluetooth PDIM I linked to earlier.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Once I start a playlist on my phone I can pause, skip, go back, go forward with my steering wheel controls. This is using the AC Delco Bluetooth PDIM I linked to earlier.


Using what app on the phone?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I use the native music application. Checked my steering wheel this morning - no pause, but skip forwards and backwards both work. My old Gingerbread phone allowed me to start playing from my steering wheel but that feature isn't implemented in my HTC One M9. However, when I put the phone in "car mode" it automatically switches the stereo to Bluetooth for me, which saves me several steps on the radio.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm using a JVC KW-V41BT now, and really happy with it for the price ($260). You also have to consider that doing this requires about $200-250 in harnesses and adapters, the black HVAC control panel below the silver panel has to be trimmed a bit, it's a chore to get all the wires, harnesses, and boxes to fit in...just a PITA to get it all fit right. You lose the stock microphone and USB port as well, but it's not too hard to put an external mic near the stock one and wire it back down hidden, then drill a hole in the glove box and run the USB cord(s) from the head unit in there. 

For me, with the older non-MyLink system, it was a no brainer upgrade because the stock radio was garbage for everything, and frankly an unsafe distraction to use in many ways. As for getting the best Android integration, going to have to wait for Android Auto head units to come down in price probably. This works fine for controlling Pandora through the app, and can Bluetooth stream whatever else is playing on the phone though. The phone has to be plugged in by USB to explore stored music on it like a mass storage device. There's also a voice dial button that simply activates the voice search on your phone (speak a name in phone book or a number, and it starts the call). 









There's definitely pros and cons to doing this...maybe more cons if you have a MyLink touchscreen system already. Like I said, for me with the older radio it was a major upgrade, and I plan on driving this car for a long time, so it simply needed better infotainment. Backup camera was also a nice addition for that matter, which works and looks great on this head unit.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

zen_ said:


> I'm using a JVC KW-V41BT now, and really happy with it for the price ($260). You also have to consider that doing this requires about $200-250 in harnesses and adapters, the black HVAC control panel below the silver panel has to be trimmed a bit, it's a chore to get all the wires, harnesses, and boxes to fit in...just a PITA to get it all fit right. You lose the stock microphone and USB port as well, but it's not too hard to put an external mic near the stock one and wire it back down hidden, then drill a hole in the glove box and run the USB cord(s) from the head unit in there.
> 
> For me, with the older non-MyLink system, it was a no brainer upgrade because the stock radio was garbage for everything, and frankly an unsafe distraction to use in many ways. As for getting the best Android integration, going to have to wait for Android Auto head units to come down in price probably. This works fine for controlling Pandora through the app, and can Bluetooth stream whatever else is playing on the phone though. The phone has to be plugged in by USB to explore stored music on it like a mass storage device. There's also a voice dial button that simply activates the voice search on your phone (speak a name in phone book or a number, and it starts the call).
> 
> ...


I was just about to ask/suggest some kind of Android Auto, as I've been looking into that as a solution for my setup now. I don't have the nice MyLink integration or anything, just the stock radio without nav nor the Pioneer speakers.

I've made do with an AUX cord, and a USB flash drive into the stock USB port in the center console.

I wouldn't have expected high quality from JVC though. How's the sound? I was looking into a Pioneer or Kenwood system. Seems like a huge headache with all the harnesses and adapters you mentioned. I'm almost tempted to just NOT do anything anymore...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, iphone android, wife and daughter insisted on iphones, cost my wife two arms and two legs to get 64GB's, got even more by laying out 27 bucks for a 64GB micro SD, could even buy another one for even more data.

With the android, you have to format that micro SD in the phone, pull it out, plug it into your computer and with one mouse click drag in 4000 MP3 songs. But also did the same for my Cruze using a Sandisk Cruzer fit flashdrive.

So far my wife only loaded about a dozen MP3's in her iphone, have to get into itunes to do this one tiny folder at time, after she played with this for a couple of hours, gave up. But not the same with my daughter, didn't even try, but sticking with Pandora and using up all of our data. Cell phone company wants two arms and three legs for data. 

Android or iphone works perfectly fine for pairing with the stock Cruze radio for making and receiving calls, have this weird idea, this is what a cell phone is for. 

GPS on a cell phone only works while within cell phone reception, also tends to run up your data. Like to go places where there is no cell phone reception, but that Garmin sure works, even in Italy and Switzerland. Cruze has one of the best MP3 players of any MP3 player I have ran across, but with a flashdrive. And you really can't charge a phone with their USB connector, only outputs enough to fire a flashdrive.

Whatever cell phone you buy, can be guaranteed it will be obsoleted in about two years. Hardly cost 20 bucks to make these things in China, but we are sure getting nailed to the door with what we have to pay for them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I always format micro SDs in my computer after Android formats them. The Android format tells me the file system and I then use Windows to reduce the cluster size as much as possible before loading anything onto the card.


----------



## tgram23 (Jun 3, 2020)

zen_ said:


> I'm using a JVC KW-V41BT now, and really happy with it for the price ($260). You also have to consider that doing this requires about $200-250 in harnesses and adapters, the black HVAC control panel below the silver panel has to be trimmed a bit, it's a chore to get all the wires, harnesses, and boxes to fit in...just a PITA to get it all fit right. You lose the stock microphone and USB port as well, but it's not too hard to put an external mic near the stock one and wire it back down hidden, then drill a hole in the glove box and run the USB cord(s) from the head unit in there.
> 
> For me, with the older non-MyLink system, it was a no brainer upgrade because the stock radio was garbage for everything, and frankly an unsafe distraction to use in many ways. As for getting the best Android integration, going to have to wait for Android Auto head units to come down in price probably. This works fine for controlling Pandora through the app, and can Bluetooth stream whatever else is playing on the phone though. The phone has to be plugged in by USB to explore stored music on it like a mass storage device. There's also a voice dial button that simply activates the voice search on your phone (speak a name in phone book or a number, and it starts the call).
> 
> ...


how do you change the date and time on the top unit, Ive got the JVC250 which is like yours. only problem im having is the old top screen has an inaccurate date and time, it annoys the hell out of me lol.


----------

